
Chrome: Faster and more battery-friendly - antouank
https://chrome.googleblog.com/2016/09/chrome-faster-and-more-battery-friendly.html
======
aq3cn
They weren't required to run Chrome 46 on older version of Windows 10 on
Surface Book as the video clearly says test was run in 2015 under video. I
will object that it is a cumulative effect of Widows 10 (+ driver updates) and
Chrome improvements. So Google has cheated again and took credits of others
hard work.

------
HoopleHead
As I've said before, every time a new "eevann fasterr!!!111!!" version of
Chrome [for Android] is released:

What's the point of making incremental speed improvements to the browser
whilst continuing the policy of not supporting plugins [eg. a good ad
blocker]? On most sites, any gains in page rendering times are more than
offset by the additional burden of downloading all the additional trackers,
adverts, etc.

Until Chrome for android supports plugins, I'll continue to use Firefox across
all my devices, even though I prefer Chrome on the desktop.

